# Problem in finding the max core and memory



## Ex0skelet0r (Nov 18, 2004)

i have overclocked my radeon 9600 pro.the core from 399 has reach 474 (50 minutes without errors) and after that i choose to overclock the memory which has reach 375 (from 330). It dispays a message that says: "your core is overclocked. if you try to overclock the memory is will cause artifacts....". what i have to do in order to overclock my card right?
I have to reset the core to 375 and then overclock the memory? but if i done that, i will not have problems later when both core and memory will be overclocked?


----------



## richieroro (Nov 18, 2004)

first off, i would let atitool run a little longer.... like at least 5 hours w/o errors.

as for your question about moving on to finding the max mem.. as long as your sure the core is completely stable, all you have to do is click ok on that little message


----------



## Ex0skelet0r (Nov 19, 2004)

well with 474 core and 375 i can play half life 2 without problems.. except that some times it loses frames(when im using grenades e.t.c.). but i dont think that has anything to do with that.
Thanx


----------



## skidude72 (Nov 22, 2004)

*uhh*

hey i hate to sound dumb but i gopt nervousd with this cuase my fan was going pretty fast after like 3 minutes.. is it ok for this to happen and should i really let it run for like 5 hours...


----------



## richieroro (Nov 22, 2004)

yes.. the point of it is to find a place where it will be stable and artifact-free for long periods of time (think about when your gaming). it wont harm the card because once it finds any artifacts it will drop the clock speeds and resume testing and so on...

and dont worry about the fans either... they are just doing their job of cooling down the core. speeding up just means more cooling. i would be worried if they WEREN'T speeding up at those high temps


----------



## skidude72 (Nov 22, 2004)

*overheat*

but when its continualy heating upwont it evetually over heat


----------

